# New No Name



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Heres the new boy I was talking about in the other thread. In case you didnt read it, I cant get the aquabid boy, got this guy instead. Hes dark brown body, light brown/yellow fins, black tips on his fins. Im hopiing hes a copper, I will try to get better pics but this is the bes I can do, it gives the general idea.
Here you can see his shape:








Here you can see his fin color:








Here you can see his...shiny:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, he still looks sad/sick, I cant wait until tomorrow to go get his decor and gravel and such. Right now he is just slowly pacing in his tank. I want to find a girly for him but I have to find a divider first.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Post some pics of his tank after its all set up.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't think he's a copper. I have a copper strain and they shine a lot more than he does.

He is a fish mentioned in Walt Maurus's book: Bettas A Complete Introduction. He's a Brown and Yellow, kind of a dirty mustard gas.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm I also thought he might be mustard gas, I saw a hint of blue/green in his tail but not too much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe in a couple days, he'll color up enough to tell what color he really is.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe in a couple days, he'll color up enough to tell what color he really is.


Yah thats what Im waiting for, i saw a nice little brownish female but I didnt want to get her if he doesnt stay brown.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder if he could be a chocolate.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

he is very pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I wonder if he could be a chocolate.


 
That sounds pretty possible  Abd I don't think Faith has a crowntail chocolate.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im not sure what he is anymore, mustard gas is only when the body is blue/green and the fins are yellow arent they? Because my guy is starting to look like the fins are turning a like yellow/blue blended and some of the scales on his brown body have a blue tint. Is he a mutt of the betta world?

Ohh and here is my new pigs I picked up today at the sametime:

















The one up top is brave and friendly, the one on bottom sits still and refuses to move when touched.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Im not sure what he is anymore, mustard gas is only when the body is blue/green and the fins are yellow arent they? Because my guy is starting to look like the fins are turning a like yellow/blue blended and some of the scales on his brown body have a blue tint. Is he a mutt of the betta world?


 
He's what I like to call, a quality mutt 

He is what he is. Phenotypically he is a chocolate/mustard gas. Genotypically, we'll never know (unless you breed him).

You said there was a brown female? If you want you can breed them and then see what he is (maybe creat a line of your own).


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> You said there was a brown female? If you want you can breed them and then see what he is (maybe creat a line of your own).


I think that's a good idea


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

He's so pretty!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> He's what I like to call, a quality mutt
> 
> He is what he is. Phenotypically he is a chocolate/mustard gas. Genotypically, we'll never know (unless you breed him).
> 
> You said there was a brown female? If you want you can breed them and then see what he is (maybe creat a line of your own).


I want to breed him but I want to do it right, so I will be waiting until he healthens and pretties up.
And I want to find the perfect girly, Im not sure if the one I saw was an actual brown or just lacking color from being sick/dirty.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's not hard. But ya it'll be a while beofre he's healthy enough for it. Do you have the supplies leftover from your previous breeding attempts? Maybe if you find a female like him (cheap  ) you could.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have eveything I would need except the fry food (which is the main part :roll these dang guinea pigs dont stop eating, I thought my bettas were pigs, these guy already ate 3 large handfulls of hay, 5 carrots, some corn on the cob, and countless pellets. 

And I gave my new guy snowflakes column decor for the night, I couldnt stand seeing him sit on the ground anymore. now he can swim in circles I until tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your guinea pigs are cute! Maybe the shy one will get better once it gets used to you.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Your guinea pigs are cute! Maybe the shy one will get better once it gets used to you.


I see why they are called pigs, they already ate half a bag of their hay that was as big as my arm and all of their carrots. But they are soo cute. If I come to their cage with food they start screaming at me like "throw it in already". I named the top guy Lil Bud, and the shy one is bunny, named by my sister, but I call him lil bud too.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

... GREAT!!! Now I want a guinea pig when I go back to school!!! They are soooo cute!!! lol. And your fish is quite unique looking! I'm sure he is going to get really pretty after you give him lots of love!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

They do the funniest thing now, when they are hiding under my bed I grab their bag of hay and crinkle it and they come running out screaming at me until I put some down, cutest thing ever.

Im still waiting for my mom to take me to the store to get the decor for my tank but she is cleaning out the freezer now :roll:

One question, I have this thing that my leopard gecko used to have, do you think if I boiled it I could letmy fish have it? It is made for reptiles but it says non toxic.
Penn Plax Deco-Replicas Grottos at PETCO


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Do you think that maybe the jagged edges could hurt their fins? If not I think they'd love it! Lots of holes and hiding places!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Luchi said:


> Do you think that maybe the jagged edges could hurt their fins? If not I think they'd love it! Lots of holes and hiding places!


I dont think it would unless they felt like ramming it at full speed. I just looked at it again and the outside of it looks fine, but I looked at the inside and realised the little shelves are kinda glued in, I dont know ifthey usean aquarium safe glue stuff or not it is also painted on the outside I dont know if the paint is safe or not.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Oooh ok. Well I wouldn't risk it. Could cause way more problems then its worth!!! Even though I'm sure the fish would appreciate it, lol


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Luchi said:


> Oooh ok. Well I wouldn't risk it. Could cause way more problems then its worth!!! Even though I'm sure the fish would appreciate it, lol


Yah I think Id rather go natural with driftwood and such anyway. Thanks.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I know they arent fish but I wanted you guys to see some real pictures of my little piggies:
*Bunny eating his hay:*








*Bunny eating munching on his veggies:*








*Bunny looking for Lil' Bud so he can share his hay:*








*I caught Lil' Bud stealing his hay:*








*He realised he was caught:*








*So he ate the bag instead:*








*FTS yeah his cage is way to small its only 2.5 square feet when its supposed to be 7.5 but thats what they came in and I havent got the upgrade yet:*








*Lil' bud still eating his dang bag:*









Sorry dial-up users they were just so fun to photograph.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're adorable!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How cute!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awww!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awww!!!!! I used to have a Guinea Pig!! His name was Nelson.  

BTW, your new betta is Gorgeous!!!!


----------

